# Peerless Hacksaw



## Uglydog (Dec 8, 2012)

My Saturdays activity included salvaging this 1926 Peerless 6 inch power hacksaw from recycling. $139 dollars with free loading. All he wanted was the scrap metal price. Best of all: he demonstrated that the 3phase, 1.5hp motor still worked and moved the blade (albeit with a bit of complaint from the machine).

It is likely I will not to get to the rebuild until spring. 
Regardless, I regard this is a "save". 

I'll post pics on the process when it happens.


----------



## Corm (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice save! Those old hack saws may not be as fast as a bandsaw, but they will do every bit as good a job, and it is kinda neat to watch them work. 

Corm


----------



## core-oil (Dec 9, 2012)

O K not modern technology, But a cool old item worth saving It is bombproof, these old manufacturers long ago could build a machine which well outlasts anything made today  It would be nice to see it working  A form of therapy
 I often wonder is todays world progress?


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 9, 2012)

Dad drug home a 9 x 9 Peerless power hacksaw many years ago.  It was very wore out, but would still cut anything we put in it.  It's long gone. 
All I can say is, watch where you put your hands and arms, and make sure all is clear when you push the "start" button.  They can be very intimidating until you get used to it, if you ever do!


----------



## bcall2043 (Dec 9, 2012)

Uglydog said:


> My Saturdays activity included *salvaging* this 1926 Peerless 6 inch power hacksaw from recycling………….


Don’t use that word in front of the saw. Use “*adopted*” so you don’t hurt its feelings.



Uglydog said:


> ……………… I regard this is a "save".............



You did a good thing Saturday, adopting that saw. Is a hunk of iron and will still be performing useful work when we are all gone.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------

